# Mountain Lion : déconnexion wifi - freeze



## oxygo (15 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ouvre ce sujet pour savoir si d'autres utilisateurs de Mountain Lion rencontrent le même problème que moi. Alors que je capte ma box en wifi avec un bon réseau (signal entre 80 et 100%) je n'arrive pas à naviguer sur internet par intermittence. Ca mouline et les pages ne s'ouvrent pas. Du côté du wifi j'ai un "!" qui vient se mettre sur le symbole Wifi, un message qui me dit "aucune connexion internet" et la connexion finit par se perdre. Enfin quand j'essaye de me reconnecter sur ma box (que je capte très bien), le MBP tente de se connecter, puis au bout d'un moment m'affiche un jolie message "le délai de connexion est dépassé" avec panneau jaune et "!". 

Je suis obligé de redémarrer le mac plusieurs fois pour que ça fonctionne. Dans le même temps j'ai mon iPad dans les mains connecté à la box (livebox) et aucun problème... Idem avec l'iMac pas de problème à constater (sous SL)...

J'ai déjà appeler l'Apple Care qui m'ont fait supprimer mes préférences dans la bibliothèque.

PS : le problème semble se manifester après une sortie de mise en veille


----------



## CataTon (18 Août 2012)

Hier, je me suis rendu compte de ce problème sur mon macbook pro, je suis un peu étonné que ça commence tout à coup comme ça mais je pense avoir trouvé une solution en réglant le MTU. Tout est expliqué sur ce site, Fix #2: Change MTU Size to Prevent Dropped Connections : http://osxdaily.com/2012/08/02/fix-os-x-mountain-lion-wireless-connection-problems/

Bonne journée 

Fabrice


----------



## oxygo (20 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je vais tester ça... merci


----------



## CataTon (20 Août 2012)

oxygo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vais tester ça... merci



Je n'ai plus eu aucun problème depuis que j'ai fait cette modification


----------



## oxygo (20 Août 2012)

En tout cas ça ne m'empêchera pas de rappeler un coup l'apple care demain et leur dire que certains s'efforcent à trouver une solution... et que le problème est courant !


----------



## CataTon (20 Août 2012)

oxygo a dit:


> En tout cas ça ne m'empêchera pas de rappeler un coup l'apple care demain et leur dire que certains s'efforcent à trouver une solution... et que le problème est courant !


Ah oui, c'est certain que ce n'est pas grâce à Apple que j'ai trouvé la solution, il m'ont juste offert leur bug dans leur "OS le plus avancé du monde" ;-)


----------



## Lunito (21 Août 2012)

Je confirme, j'ai exactement le même problème ave mon ipad à coté qui ne présente aucune difficulté à se connecter au wifi.
Je vais tester vos solutions


----------



## oxygo (21 Août 2012)

J'ai encore passé 2H au téléphone à essayer de résoudre le soucis, je suis resté sans wifi pendant 3Heures en tout. Pour une machine à 1700 ça fait quand même mal. J'envoie une lettre au service conso ce soir, pas question d'en rester la.


----------



## CataTon (21 Août 2012)

oxygo a dit:


> J'ai encore passé 2H au téléphone à essayer de résoudre le soucis, je suis resté sans wifi pendant 3Heures en tout. Pour une machine à 1700 ça fait quand même mal. J'envoie une lettre au service conso ce soir, pas question d'en rester la.


Le problème vient de se reproduire chez moi deux fois aujourd'hui. Je ne sais pas du tout si ça a un lien, ce serait étonnant, mais je viens de remettre les pilotes wacom à jour et le problème est revenu. 
C'est déjà ce qui c'était passé la première fois mais je ne pensais pas que ça pouvait avoir un lien. 
Je n'avais jamais eu de problème de déconnexion avant de mettre à jour ces pilotes.
La première fois, j'avais remis les anciens pilotes parce que je trouvais que la tablette graphique ne fonctionnait pas si bien que ça. C'est peut-etre parce que j'ai remis les anciens pilotes que mon prob de wifi ne s'est plus présenté et pas à cause de la modification du MTU !!! Mais si c'est le cas, cet OS qui mélangerait les connexions wifi avec les pilotes de tablettes graphiques serait un peu inquiétant 
Reste plus qu'à attendre pour voir si le problème va se représenter...


----------



## oxygo (21 Août 2012)

Si tu es couvert par l'apple care je te conseille de les appeler afin de faire remonter le problème, au bout d'un moment ils finiront par comprendre qu'il y a un problème. En attendant je dois surveiller mon wifi et au moindre problème je dois générer un fichier de rapport et l'envoyer par mail à un tech n2.


----------



## CataTon (21 Août 2012)

oxygo a dit:


> Si tu es couvert par l'apple care je te conseille de les appeler afin de faire remonter le problème, au bout d'un moment ils finiront par comprendre qu'il y a un problème. En attendant je dois surveiller mon wifi et au moindre problème je dois générer un fichier de rapport et l'envoyer par mail à un tech n2.


Je ne suis pas couvert par l'applecare mais tu peux toujours les envoyer lire notre discussion ;-)


----------



## CataTon (25 Août 2012)

Bon ben le truc du MTU à modifier, ça ne fonctionne pas et la mise à jour 10.8.1 se fiche pas mal de ce problème de déconnexion...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2012)

CataTon a dit:


> Bon ben le truc du MTU à modifier, ça ne fonctionne pas et la mise à jour 10.8.1 se fiche pas mal de ce problème de déconnexion...




Pourtant chez moi ce problème a été gommé avec cette mise à jour:rateau:


----------



## oxygo (25 Août 2012)

Je n'ai pas assez de recul personnellement pour voir si la .1 règle le soucis. Je l'ai installé ce matin en clean install (en retéléchargeant l'os complet). 

Par contre dans la foulée j'ai passé le MBP de 4 à 8GO de RAM, j'ai l'impression qu'il respire mieux.  (ce qui n'est plus le cas de mon portefeuille)


----------



## CataTon (26 Août 2012)

oxygo a dit:


> Je n'ai pas assez de recul personnellement pour voir si la .1 règle le soucis. Je l'ai installé ce matin en clean install (en retéléchargeant l'os complet).
> 
> Par contre dans la foulée j'ai passé le MBP de 4 à 8GO de RAM, j'ai l'impression qu'il respire mieux.  (ce qui n'est plus le cas de mon portefeuille)


C'est parti pour la Clean Install ici aussi, complètement à contre-cur parce que c'est l'opposé de ce qu'il prétendent que leur OS est.


----------



## CataTon (27 Août 2012)

Bon ben même après cette clean install, j'ai perdu le réseau wifi et je n'ai comme solution que le redémarrage forcé. Je crois que j'ai déjà plus redémarré cet ordi à l'arrache que windows 95 le siècle passé.


----------



## oxygo (27 Août 2012)

C'est vraiment ennuyant ce problème...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2012)

Et si avant de mettre le Wifi en place, vous commenceriez par relier votre machine par câble au réseau (RJ45) le modem sera détecté sans rien faire ... 
Quand ça fonctionne, seulement là vous pourrez refaire la connexion en WiFi ...


----------



## CataTon (27 Août 2012)

oxygo a dit:


> C'est vraiment ennuyant ce problème...


J'essaie le Fix #1 que j'avais donné plus haut pour voir si maintenant, après la clean install, ça règle le problème. Sinon, ben je ferai comme dans le temps, j'éteindrai mon ordinateur complètement au lieu de fermer le capot et pendant la journée, je ne le laisserai pas se mettre en veille hormis l'écran.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h09 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Et si avant de mettre le Wifi en place, vous commenceriez par relier votre machine par câble au réseau (RJ45) le modem sera détecté sans rien faire ...
> Quand ça fonctionne, seulement là vous pourrez refaire la connexion en WiFi ...


Non, moi ce qui m'énerve dans cette histoire, c'est tout le foin fait autour de cet OS qui de version en version donne des apparences de simplicité "visuelle", mais le code est certainement bien moins rangé que l'intérieur d'un Mac Pro.
Alors j'ai pas envie de me trimballer avec un câble RJ 45 juste pour ne pas redémarrer cet ordi parce qu'il a perdu le wifi.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2012)

CataTon a dit:


> Alors j'ai pas envie de me trimballer avec un câble RJ 45 juste pour ne pas redémarrer cet ordi parce qu'il a perdu le wifi.



Je ne parlais de solution permanente, mais de refaire la connexion (de A à Z sans toucher aux paramètres du modem) en commençant par celle avec le câble, quand ça fonctionne on refait celle par le Wifi sans enlever le câble, une fois que le WiFi fonctionne on pourra enlever le câble ...

Quand à ça 





> j'éteindrai mon ordinateur complètement au lieu de fermer le capot et pendant la journée


 on sait que les sorties de veille demandent du temps, surtout pour le WiFi


----------



## CataTon (27 Août 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Je ne parlais de solution permanente, mais de refaire la connexion (de A à Z sans toucher aux paramètres du modem) en commençant par celle avec le câble, quand ça fonctionne on refait celle par le Wifi sans enlever le câble, une fois que le WiFi fonctionne on pourra enlever le câble ...
> 
> Quand à ça  on sait que les sorties de veille demandent du temps, surtout pour le WiFi


Quand il cherche le wifi, il finit par freezer, ce n'est pas que les sorties de veille demande du temps pour le wifi, ça n'a jamais demandé de temps auparavant et il ne perd pas le wifi à chaque fois.
J'ai refait la connexion wifi tout à l'heure (quand je parlais du fix #1), on verra bien si ça fonctionne enfin.


----------



## oxygo (29 Août 2012)

Bon alors pour ma part après quelques jours d'essai je dirais que ce n'est pas concluant ! Le problème persiste, j'ai essayé avec d'autre borne wifi (Free wifi et sfr wifi) et à chaque fois j'ai le message "délai connexion dépassé" avec un panneau jaune, alors que je capte le wifi ! C'est vraiment de la merde ce mac. Ma technicienne est en vacs mais lundi prochaine je ne la rate pas.


----------



## CataTon (29 Août 2012)

oxygo a dit:


> Bon alors pour ma part après quelques jours d'essai je dirais que ce n'est pas concluant ! Le problème persiste, j'ai essayé avec d'autre borne wifi (Free wifi et sfr wifi) et à chaque fois j'ai le message "délai connexion dépassé" avec un panneau jaune, alors que je capte le wifi ! C'est vraiment de la merde ce mac. Ma technicienne est en vacs mais lundi prochaine je ne la rate pas.


Ici je ne laisse pas l'ordinateur se mettre en veille et je ne perds pas la connexion. Je ferme le capot le soir mais je pense à déconnecter ma tablette wacom. Je commence vraiment à être persuadé que c'est un conflit entre les pilotes de la tablette et le wifi parce que jusqu'à présent, quand j'ouvre le capot de mon ordi le matin, j'ai bien une connexion. Enfin, j'espère qu'il ne suffisait pas de le dire pour que demain je n'aie pas de connexion 
Après ma clean install, je pensais que le problème était réglé mais pendant cette journée, ma tablette n'était pas installée. J'ai branché la tablette et ça a recommencé.


----------



## CataTon (2 Septembre 2012)

Depuis que je débranche la wacom cintiq avant de fermer le capot de mon macbook"pro" le soir et que pendant la journée je ne laisse pas le disque dur se mettre en veille alors que la cintiq est branchée, je n'ai plus eu de problème de perte de wifi et de freeze de l'ordi. Par contre, hier soir, j'ai bien débranché la cintiq mais j'ai laissé un iPod branché sur un port USB avant de fermer le capot. Ce matin : Freeze général et point d'exclamation sur l'icône wifi. Les autre fois, je n'avais pas de point d'exclamation, j'avais juste le truc qui cherchait le réseau.

Toujours un plaisir OSX, pas pour rien qu'ils ont enlevé le "Mac" du nom, c'est pas fait pour les Mac.


----------



## labernee (2 Septembre 2012)

Slt à tous,

J'ai effectivement connu avec ML ces déconnexions incessantes, et j'ai trouvé la solution imparable, j'ai viré cette m.... de ML, et j'ai remis LION.
Tout fonctionne parfaitement depuis, bref, comme avant !!
je reviendrais peut-être vers ML quand il sera un peu plus mature !


Bien à vous,

Bernard


----------



## CataTon (2 Septembre 2012)

Oui c'est certainement ce qu'il y a de mieux à faire !


----------



## Azergoth (2 Septembre 2012)

Je m'abonne, j'ai le même problème avec un rétina 10.8.1

Par contre, il me suffit de couper le Wifi et de le réactiver pour que ça remarche.


----------



## CataTon (2 Septembre 2012)

Azergoth a dit:


> Je m'abonne, j'ai le même problème avec un rétina 10.8.1
> 
> Par contre, il me suffit de couper le Wifi et de le réactiver pour que ça remarche.


Tu veux dire éteindre et rallumer le modem ou la borne wifi ? (parce que désactiver le wifi dans l'ordi, je ne peux, je me retrouve avec la roue arc-en-ciel perpétuelle dès que je passe au-dessus de l'icône du wifi).


----------



## Azergoth (2 Septembre 2012)

non, sur l'ordi...

tiens, ce n'est alors peut-être pas le même problème, finalement.

Je vérifié chez moi ce que ça donne... ;-)


----------



## oxygo (2 Septembre 2012)

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'envoyer une copie du DVD de Lion ou me l'héberger en ligne parceque là je suis à bout (j'ai perdu le mien comme par hasard !). 

Connexion à un Hotspot FREE WIFI : impossible
Connexion à un hotspot SFR WIFI PUBLIC : échec un cas sur deux. 

Ca se passe de tout commentaire.


----------



## Azergoth (2 Septembre 2012)

Je ne l'ai pas sous la main, mais ça devrait se trouver en torrent ;-) et ce sera plus rapide à télécharger!


----------



## oxygo (2 Septembre 2012)

J'y ai pensé mais je voudrais être sur de la provenance.


----------



## Azergoth (2 Septembre 2012)

oxygo a dit:


> J'y ai pensé mais je voudrais être sur de la provenance.



Étant donné que ce n'a pas besoin de crack ni de modificatioons, ce sera un .iso qui viendra directement du store... Lis les commentaires, et hop ;-)


----------



## Hiles01 (4 Septembre 2012)

J'ai rencontré le même problème mais j'ai trouvé une parade. Avez-vous d'autres périphériques (iphone, ipad...) de connectés sur votre borne WiFi ?


----------



## oxygo (4 Septembre 2012)

Oui mais ta théorie ne marche pas car la j'essaie de me connecter sur des hotspot et ça ne fonctionne pas non plus... 

Try again


----------



## Roxan (8 Septembre 2012)

Hiles01 a dit:


> J'ai rencontré le même problème mais j'ai trouvé une parade.



Quelle parade as-tu trouvé?


----------



## Eet (8 Septembre 2012)

J'ai eu le même problème il y a quelque temps, c'était sous Snow Léopard avec mon MB unibody blanc... J'ai réglé le pb en réinitialisant totalement mes préférences réseau et ça a marché... En faisait la clean install, tu as probablement importé tes paramètres de réseau après, et c'est peut être là le pb...

Bon courage, un Mac qui ne marche pas alors qu'on l'a payé une fortune et qu'on passe des heures à essayer de régler son problème, on a juste envie de l'envoyer chez le voisin via la fenêtre !


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (12 Septembre 2012)

Merci Eet  !  
Ah, une piste intéressante. Tu dis "réinitialiser les paramètres de réseau".
Si je comprends bien il faut supprimer les fichiers de type "plist" dans Macintosh HD/Bibliothèque/Préférences/SystèmeConfiguration/CaptiveNetworkSupport ? Mais lesquels, j'en trouve 9 avec comme terminaison plist ... 
 Je suppose que ces fichiers se recréent automatiquement et donc que leur suppression n'entraîne aucun désagrément sur le fonctionnement de nos ordinateurs ...
MERCI de préciser quels fichiers plist je peux supprimer  
Et, autre chose, je ne vois plus comment ajouter une capture d'écran dans ce forum 
.. et ne suis pas le seul : http://forums.macg.co/a-propos-de-m...-des-pieces-jointes-1200366.html#post12389170


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (14 Septembre 2012)

MERCI de préciser quels fichiers plist je peux supprimer  

Lire message précédent, Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 pour supprimer la configuration d'une connexion, faire les deux opérations suivantes :


1. Préférences système / réseau / Avancé / onglet "Airport" ou "wifi"

 Supprimer la connexion (sélectionner et cliquer sur le signe "-")


2. Trousseaux d'accès : 

- en haut à gauche  : sélectionner "session" , classer par "type", chercher "mot de passe du réseau airport", et supprimer la ou les lignes correspondant à la connexion.

- en haut à gauche sélectionner "système",  classer par "type", chercher "mot de passe du réseau airport", et supprimer la ou les lignes correspondant à la connexion.


Ensuite recréer la connexion, la clé du réseau sera demandée.


----------



## oxygo (15 Septembre 2012)

Pour ma part, ma machine est confiée à un centre apple qui va me changer en express ma carte wifi AIRPORT EXTREME... Je ne suis pas convaincu du résultat mais bon on verra.


----------



## oxygo (26 Septembre 2012)

Bon je donne quelques nouvelles pour ceux que ça interesse : 

Apple m'a changé ma carte wifi : toujours le même problème
Ils ont changé les antennes du mac et le module bluetooth : toujours le même problème. 

La il me change la carte mère complète (On atteint les 1000 de réparation là) 

Le technicien constate bien le problème mais ne trouve pas la source. Je sens que ca va encore durer longtemps.


----------



## lebilien (27 Septembre 2012)

bonjour, alors moi mon problème c'est qu'il perd la connexion wifi toute les 30 secondes .

En somme plus de net et quand tu clique sur le wifi, il y a indiqué "recherche de rséeaux " . La solution actuel est de desactivé et activé le wifi . Alors après quelque dizaine de réactivation cela fonctionne 30 minutes  

j'ai modifié la mtu etc .. mais rien n'y change . Cela devient lourd !!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (27 Septembre 2012)

Et si ?
Et si, ceux qui ont une borne Airport récente, n'avaient pas ce problème ? 
Ma borne Airport a plus de 10 ans, elle fonctionne toujours mais semble fatiguée ... ne devrai-je pas la remplacer par une actuelle: Wi-Fi 802.11n bi-bande simultané ... ?


----------



## CataTon (27 Septembre 2012)

AMBASSADOR a dit:


> Et si ?
> Et si, ceux qui ont une borne Airport récente, n'avaient pas ce problème ?
> Ma borne Airport a plus de 10 ans, elle fonctionne toujours mais semble fatiguée ... ne devrai-je pas la remplacer par une actuelle: Wi-Fi 802.11n bi-bande simultané ... ?


Le problème se présente aussi bien avec une borne airport express qu'avec le réseau wifi du modem BBox de mon fournisseur d'accès. Ceci dit, depuis 10.8.2, on dirait bien que le problème a tendance à disparaître mais je ne peux pas l'affirmer à 100 % parce que je continue à utiliser mon mbp comme si le problème existait toujours. (Je ne le laisse pas se mettre en veille prolongée et je ne ferme pas le couvercle pendant la journée). Avec 10.8.1, le matin quand j'ouvrais le capot, il arrivait de temps en temps qu'il ne se connecte pas et j'étais obligé de l'éteindre de force. Ça ne me l'a plus fait et j'espère que maintenant que je l'ai dit, ça ne va pas se produire demain. C'est qu'on deviendrait superstitieux avec cet OS super stable...


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (27 Septembre 2012)

CataTon a dit:


> Le problème se présente aussi bien avec une borne airport express qu'avec le réseau wifi du modem BBox de mon fournisseur d'accès. Ceci dit, depuis 10.8.2, on dirait bien que le problème a tendance à disparaître mais je ne peux pas l'affirmer à 100 % parce que je continue à utiliser mon mbp comme si le problème existait toujours. (Je ne le laisse pas se mettre en veille prolongée et je ne ferme pas le couvercle pendant la journée). Avec 10.8.1, le matin quand j'ouvrais le capot, il arrivait de temps en temps qu'il ne se connecte pas et j'étais obligé de l'éteindre de force. Ça ne me l'a plus fait et j'espère que maintenant que je l'ai dit, ça ne va pas se produire demain. C'est qu'on deviendrait superstitieux avec cet OS super stable...



_"Steve Jobs, priez pour nous"  _ Gardons la foi avec optimisme


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (1 Octobre 2012)

Suite du post 44... : comme ma borne Airport a plus de 10 ans je viens de la remplacer par une nouvelle, Wi-Fi 802.11n. Résultat: amélioration sensible. Encore quelques déconnexions mais vraiment rares. Ce n'est pas encore 100 % connexion stable mais je dirai 95 %. C'est donc un résultat positif chez moi. Voilà mon expérience


----------



## oxygo (5 Octobre 2012)

Suite et fin me concernant : Apple me change ma machine, ils n'auront jamais trouvé le problème... fin de 2 mois de galère pour moi.


----------



## CataTon (5 Octobre 2012)

oxygo a dit:


> Suite et fin me concernant : Apple me change ma machine, ils n'auront jamais trouvé le problème... fin de 2 mois de galère pour moi.


Très bien !
De mon côté, ça m'a l'air de s'être réglé avec 10.8.2


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (5 Octobre 2012)

Chez moi aussi çà semble aller mieux depuis que j'ai remplacé ma vieille borne Airport Express, fait la mise à jour (correctif 10.8.2) et changé le canal selon les conseils de cette discussion: http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/delai-de-connection-depasse-1201923.html#post12402550
Et ici on parle aussi en bien de la dernière MAJ: http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/probleme-wifi-1199694.html
Croisons les doigts


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (22 Octobre 2012)

AMBASSADOR a dit:


> Chez moi aussi çà semble aller mieux depuis que j'ai remplacé ma vieille borne Airport Express, fait la mise à jour (correctif 10.8.2) et changé le canal selon les conseils de cette discussion: http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/delai-de-connection-depasse-1201923.html#post12402550
> Et ici on parle aussi en bien de la dernière MAJ: http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/probleme-wifi-1199694.html
> Croisons les doigts



Je confirme, depuis mon message ci-dessus du 5/10/2012: Airport fonctionne à merveille. Problème résolu ... enfin, chez moi


----------

